# Super Secret Honey Hole.(pics inside)



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks like I may have stumbled upon a nice little fishing hole on the out skirts of Huber Heights. The last time I was there I only saw one other guy fishing and he asked ME if it was ok to fish there... haha, I guess nobody knows who owns it. It looks like it could have been an old farm pond. The first time I was there I caught a smallish super clean channel cat, I mean this thing was all iridescent with big eyes. Weird. Too bad I did not have camera at the time.(I did have a witness, reaperswrath was with me.) Anyways, that pond has tons of HUGE bass swimming all around it... and just maybe a monster or 2 lurks there. Something took off with my Bluegill head but let go before I could set the hook. Hmmm.... well thought I'd share my find. And if anyone knows where this place is please share some intel. I would like to know if fishing there is all good. 
Pics:


HUGE bass... crappy pic. 





Some sort of hybrid sunfish...



Bones of a fish or snake?


----------



## baerdon (Jul 7, 2013)

Is that the place off kitridge?


Large mouth 12
Bluegill. 17
Crappie. 1
Perch. 1
Small mouth. 0


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Nope... further up and down the road.


----------



## Wormdrowner257 (May 8, 2014)

Could it be the old Sulpher Grove pay lake(circa 60's)?? I went there as a teen a couple times and always did well.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

If 'll you don't know for sure,DONT FISH IT! Why has that mentality gone away?Instead,now,it's fish anywhere till you get caught.No wonder it's hard to get permission to places anymore.If you owned this,how would you feel w/that mentality from someone else fishing your property? Come on people,don't make outdoorsman look ignorant.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> If 'll you don't know for sure,DONT FISH IT! Why has that mentality gone away?Instead,now,it's fish anywhere till you get caught.No wonder it's hard to get permission to places anymore.If you owned this,how would you feel w/that mentality from someone else fishing your property? Come on people,don't make outdoorsman look ignorant.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The thing is... NOBODY knows who owns it.


----------



## baerdon (Jul 7, 2013)

May it belongs to the city? Then who cares. We pay taxes


Large mouth 12
Bluegill. 17
Crappie. 1
Perch. 1
Small mouth. 0


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Damn right. We don't wanna upset the pond police. Ha.


----------



## kas (Apr 14, 2004)

Is this the pond off of chambersburg headed toward rip rap?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Thing is,THAT DOESNT MAKE IT RIGHT.I can see there is no point in discussing this.People just have no sense of right and wrong anymore.You also can't hunt"the property next to the one you hunt" just cause you don't know who owns it.Well,for you're mentality,I guess you can.May be breaking the law,but,oh well.Geez.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

And for the" maybe it belongs to the city" comment.MAYBE it does.But until you KNOW,its not right,period.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Check out your county auditor website. If you know the address, or 1 before or after it. You may be able to find a name..


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Danny Ball said:


> Damn right. We don't wanna upset the pond police. Ha.


Looks like you already did piss off the pond po po.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

kas said:


> Is this the pond off of chambersburg headed toward rip rap?


It's around that area... I'll send you pm about it.



Cajunsaugeye said:


> And for the" maybe it belongs to the city" comment.MAYBE it does.But until you KNOW,its not right,period.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If there were "no fishing" signs or "private property" signs I would not fish there. Period. 



whodeynati said:


> Check out your county auditor website. If you know the address, or 1 before or after it. You may be able to find a name..


Thanks for the useful info, I'll check it out.

lol, Flathead76!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Again,just because there isn't doesnt mean it's ok.It's your responsibility to find out who owns it or to not fish there.But I can already tell,you won't choose either of those.Sad.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Wormdrowner257 said:


> Could it be the old Sulpher Grove pay lake(circa 60's)?? I went there as a teen a couple times and always did well.


Is the Sulpher Grove lake on Talorsville? I've heard of that place...


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cajun is 100% right, it's not right to fish an area like that unless you know for sure if it's public...... If your playing with fire, eventually you are going to get burned.


----------



## Wormdrowner257 (May 8, 2014)

Danny Ball said:


> Is the Sulpher Grove lake on Talorsville? I've heard of that place...


I think it was but my Dad drove me and it was over 50 yrs ago. I've looked for it on maps programs but it's just too many years ago. I just remembered the name and wondered. Sorry Danny.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wormdrowner257 said:


> I think it was but my Dad drove me and it was over 50 yrs ago. I've looked for it on maps programs but it's just too many years ago. I just remembered the name and wondered. Sorry Danny.


I believe it was filled in several years ago as there's a Walmart next to where the lake used to be.


I've been around this board enough over the years to not be surprised by much. Just because there's no signs around the pond doesn't mean you are there legally. I think the majority of sportsmen would agree, find out more information first, make sure you can be there. If it's the pond that I think it is it's not too hard to find out more information about it.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

That's part of the reason for this thread, to find out more info about the pond. Like I said, others fish there and they have no idea who it belongs to.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

I wonder if someone came up on your vehicle with keys in it and no one around. Would it be ok for them to drive off with it? After all, no one knew who it belonged to, right?

I'm not suggesting it's the same thing, but it is the same argument.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

No. Its not the same thing. The place is not fenced in. There are no signs. Other people fish there.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

This is my last response to this. You are actually making my argument for me. In my example of your vehicle, there are no signs. The vehicle is not fenced in. Other people steal cars.

I think your insistence on trying to prove what you're doing is ok is really you trying to convince yourself.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I would roll up the windows and lock the doors. Depending on the hood i might even put the club on... yo.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm gonna drive down to a little town,pick a random house and just walk in.There's no signs and I don't know who owns it so I should be all good to stay there,take what I want,etc.Dude,wake up.You can't do what you're doing.It MAY be ok,but may very well not be.Point is that you don't KNOW,so what you're doing is wrong.And,you're teaching another in the pictures to do it wrong also.This makes you a person who fishes,not an outdoorsman.If you don't get it,you don't have the capacity to.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Instead of ripping Danny about fishing a questionable pond without first checking out if it's okay to be there or not, how about helping the guy out. He asked if anyone knew about the place so he does care if he is allowed to be out there. Maybe he didn't go about it right by putting it up on the public board but that doesn't mean you should start insulting the guy. Get off your "sportsman" high horse and point Danny in the right direction of getting more info on the spot. Not everyone has all the knowledge of the southwest water. It's called inexperience not necessarily ignorance.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I think I know the owners


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I think trying to direct him to not fish it until he finds out who owns it is considered trying to help him.No?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

In the state of Ohio you "Posted - Private Property" signs are not necessary.


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow this one kicked up a hornets nest. Someone owns it. Period. Unless you were invited, I don't think its right just helping yourself. Also, someone said, get off your "sportsman" horse. I think people are just trying to keep the guy from getting into trouble while encouraging him to respect someone else's property. I know fishing and hunting laws differ, but in OH you need written permission to hunt on someone's property. Verbal permission won't cut it. So it seems to me going onto someone else's property without some sort of permission could get you into unnecessary trouble with the DNR or local law enforcement... Is it worth any type of confrontation??? Better off finding another super-secret honey hole.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

BaitWaster said:


> Instead of ripping Danny about fishing a questionable pond without first checking out if it's okay to be there or not, how about helping the guy out. He asked if anyone knew about the place so he does care if he is allowed to be out there. Maybe he didn't go about it right by putting it up on the public board but that doesn't mean you should start insulting the guy. Get off your "sportsman" high horse and point Danny in the right direction of getting more info on the spot. Not everyone has all the knowledge of the southwest water. It's called inexperience not necessarily ignorance.


Thanks for backing me up and good fishing with you today! Hell, I may take you to the "spot" sometime! lmao.


Cajunsaugeye said:


> I'm gonna drive down to a little town,pick a random house and just walk in.There's no signs and I don't know who owns it so I should be all good to stay there,take what I want,etc.Dude,wake up.You can't do what you're doing.It MAY be ok,but may very well not be.Point is that you don't KNOW,so what you're doing is wrong.And,you're teaching another in the pictures to do it wrong also.This makes you a person who fishes,not an outdoorsman.If you don't get it,you don't have the capacity to.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ok. I can do whatever I want. I know the consequences and I don't care what you or anyone else thinks about. But just maybe I will get permission from the owner... wont that be something? I agree with Baitwaster; GET OFF YOUR HI HORSE. Everyone is a tough guy behind a keyboard. SEND ME A PM AND WE'LL TALK ABOUT "CAPACITY".(I can be an innerwebz Nazi too)


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Nitro750 said:


> Wow this one kicked up a hornets nest. Someone owns it. Period. Unless you were invited, I don't think its right just helping yourself. Also, someone said, get off your "sportsman" horse. I think people are just trying to keep the guy from getting into trouble while encouraging him to respect someone else's property. I know fishing and hunting laws differ, but in OH you need written permission to hunt on someone's property. Verbal permission won't cut it. So it seems to me going onto someone else's property without some sort of permission could get you into unnecessary trouble with the DNR or local law enforcement... Is it worth any type of confrontation??? Better off finding another super-secret honey hole.


"Helping myself"? really?? 
There are campfires, clothing, some trash, fish bones etc. scattered around the pond well before I found the place. We'll see soon enough, I'm in the process of finding out...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope you do find out.Hopefully you can fish there.That is not the point at all.The point is you shouldn't have stepped foot there having no idea.Can you not see that?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## baerdon (Jul 7, 2013)

Look, I know all you "outdoorsmen" Cajun. think you are so much better than guys like me and danny bank fishing, pond fishing, AND TRESPASSING. Well your not. Im sure one you "Holy than thou" guys have went 5 mph over the speed limit before. The LAW is the LAW right. So how are you any different. and as for Cajun. you wana try talking to me like that I might not be as polite as danny


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I believe everyone got their point across here and this one has run its course.


----------

